# This ought to upset you a whole lot more than some other things



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Lawsuit: Public school forced my child to convert to Islam | Fox News


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Yeah I saw that earlier. The lawsuit will crush the fools into submission and terminations.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

One of the reasons the Mrs. and I chose not to have kids is that we would have had a hard time home-schooling them due to our careers... I am not a "domestic" type and she makes 85 percent of the income in our family, so... that doesn't work.

I consider sending children to public school the closest thing to outright child abuse you can get without being arrested and charged. But that's me.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Things sure have changed since I was in school.
Among other things, we had: a rifle team, said the Lord's Prayer and Pledge of Allegiance at the start of the school day, there was corporal punishment, most boys carried pocket knives, Robert E Lee's birthday was a school holiday.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Who determines what is taught at the school? School board, the county, the state or the feds?


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

duplicate post.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Things sure have changed since I was in school.
> Among other things, we had: a rifle team, said the Lord's Prayer and Pledge of Allegiance at the start of the school day, there was corporal punishment, most boys carried pocket knives, Robert E Lee's birthday was a school holiday.


But some things haven't changed.

History was taught to you (and me) by somebody who worked for the government, who used government-approved textbooks filled with a whole bunch of half-truths and staggering omissions that turned the facts presented into de-facto lies.

And with all due respect to you and your service, which I DO respect (I want to make that perfectly clear), I for one would not be sad to see the "Pledge Of Allegiance" die once and for all because I have REAL problems with it... it's a socialist statement, drawn up by arch socialist Francis Bellamy, for the express purpose of selling flags to schools... because you couldn't pledge to a flag that wasn't there in the room, could you?

I am actually surprised that conservatives support the Pledge, because there is virtually NOTHING conservative about it. Why should we teach our children slavish, blind devotion to the state? Because the government is good?

Here's what Bellamy recommended, the Bellamy Salute. These are HIS words: "At a signal from the Principal the pupils, in ordered ranks, hands to the side, face the Flag. Another signal is given; every pupil gives the Flag the military salute-right hand lifted, palm downward, to a line with the forehead and close to it&#8230; At the words, 'to my Flag,' the right hand is extended gracefully, palm upward, towards the Flag, and remains in this gesture till the end of the affirmation; whereupon all hands immediately drop to the side."

Here's what the salute looked like for the first 60 years of the Pledge ceremony.



















Those are AMERICAN kids, the last picture is from 1942. If that looks a wee-bit national socialist, well... it is because the pledge is...

SO... yeah, not a big fan of it.

I stand during the pledge, out of respect to ALL WHO SERVED HONORABLY... but my respect is to YOU good people, not to a socialist mantra.

I love freedom too much to be a socialist, and FREEDOM is what we are supposed to stand for.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

All the admins in that district should be scooped up and then plopped back down in a cesspool middle east country of their choice.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Forcing one to participate in another religion is denying one their constitutionally guaranteed first amendment rights. The school district needs sued and the enforcers of such policy fired.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Heads will roll


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Forcing one to participate in another religion is denying one their constitutionally guaranteed first amendment rights. The school district needs sued and the enforcers of such policy fired.


This.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Interesting, I had never heard that about the the Pledge before. Still, what the hell are these administrators and teachers thinking?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Used to say....if you aren't thinking with your head, you are thinking with your other head ......... but I don't think it fits here, do that only leaves their heads are up their asses.

The society we now live in, is one we have created for ourselves, by trading great liberties for the lies of politics and free crap.


----------

